

Moondog - logikblok
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moondog

======
JonnieCache
On a related note, it was Sun Ra's 100th birthday recently.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-DH4cDUVLo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-DH4cDUVLo)

------
jacquesm
I'd happily upvote this, it's very interesting but my votes are not counted.

What I like especially is that even though he became blind at the age of 16 it
does not appear to have slowed him down in the least.

~~~
ColinWright

      > ... my votes are not counted.
    

It would seem that you have an interesting relationship with the HN
algorithms. Have you considered emailing dang or some other mod, or indeed,
the hn@ycombinator.com central address, and asking how you can become more
"normal" in this regard?

I can understand if you really just don't care, but I was just wondering if
you'd taken any steps.

And I've upvoted it for you. I had a half a mind to do so anyway, so you just
tipped the balance.

~~~
jacquesm
Thanks Colin. I don't feel that I should have to beg for a privilege that is
afforded even the newest account on HN. It just bugs me every now and then
such as in cases like these. I probably lost my upvote capability due to some
perceived slight and I'm very much tired of that sort of thing. Of course the
arrows still appear giving me the suggestion that I _could_ upvote, in my book
if a user interface component is non-functional it should be grayed out or not
there at all. At least that would be clear, open and honest.

Normally I still reflexively upvote stories that I find interesting and then I
remember that the votes aren't counted before the arrow even disappears. This
time it got to me because this is a really interesting article that might have
gotten lost in the junk.

On a more positive note, my flagging privileges have been magically restored.

edit: and some smart-ass flagged it. Too bad.

~~~
ColinWright

      > Thanks Colin.
    

NP - HTH, & YW.

    
    
      > I don't feel that I should have to beg for a privilege
      > that is afforded even the newest account on HN. It just
      > bugs me every now and then such as in cases like these.
    

Finding out what happened at least might afford some insight into the thinking
behind it. Then you have more information.

    
    
      > I probably lost my upvote capability due to some perceived
      > slight and I'm very much tired of that sort of thing.
    

Or you got fat-fingered, or it's a false-positive and they'd appreciate the
heads-up to help them improve the accuracy, or you really did do something
they disapprove of. Without knowing more it's hard to say. HN is a complex
place in these regards.

    
    
      > ... if a user interface component is non-functional it
      > should be grayed out or not there at all. At least that
      > would be clear, open and honest.
    

Much of the behavior is driven by the anti-spamming, anti-trolling concerns,
and this could easily be one of them. Openness just gains more knowledgable
trolls, as I've discovered. I can understand the stance they've chosen,
although it is at times frustrating.

    
    
      > edit: and some smart-ass flagged it. Too bad.
    

Indeed. I got down-voted for suggesting that the item on Llanfair PG was not
really of intellectual interest. <fx: shrug /> I'm learning that not
everything can be fixed, not least because some people don't think it's
broken.

------
tavish1
are you coming straight from listening to Bird's Lament on /r/listentothis ?

[http://www.reddit.com/r/listentothis/comments/269fef/moondog...](http://www.reddit.com/r/listentothis/comments/269fef/moondog_birds_lament_orchestral_jazz/)

